# 2011 MkVI Golf 2.5L 5spd manual top gear?



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Is it possible to upgrade any 5 speed manual bolted to the 2.5L 5 cyl engine with the 5th gear from a 2011 Golf (it gets 33mpg now) and has really low revs at 60mph


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

im not too sure but you probably could swap it out with one of the newer ones. They also changed the final drive ratio too fyi. I like my 2010 ratios though. I don't do to much highway and this car does not have enough power at high speeds as it is.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

icon5585 said:


> Is it possible to upgrade any 5 speed manual bolted to the 2.5L 5 cyl engine with the 5th gear from a 2011 Golf (it gets 33mpg now) and has really low revs at 60mph


 There was more done to the 2011+ 5-spd manual transmission than just the 5th gear: 

2010 5-speed manual gearing: 

3.78 
2.12 
1.36 
1.03 
0.77 

Final Drive is 3.65 

2011+ 5-speed manual gearing: 

3.78 
2.12 
1.27 
0.87 
0.66 

Final Drive is 3.39


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Go with the TDI fifth. I think Kevin did it and posted an increase in MPGs.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

It was anile_eight

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> It was anile_eight
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


 
Thanks Fred, ya, I had an increase of about 3-4 mpg from a .717 TDI 5th at cruise on the highway. If you want to go lower, I probably would only if you plan to have a lot of highway driving. This is great for the city, I really don't have to rev out 4th more then I would normally. I think the lowest RPM I can shift at is around 1500-1600 ish? If you do a lot of highway driving my suggestion is no lower than .700. I would not go any shorter then .717 btw.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

D'oh! 

Im just gpong to start saying "one of the OGs"


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Didn't thegreyt do a six speed? I'd love to do that, or a SG, though that might be a tad harder


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

4th gear looks like it might squeal a little on the 2010? 

I really like the pull range in 3rd on my 2011 - from 25mph to 75mph it's a really smooth steady acceleration all the way through the revs - perfect for down the ramp onto the highway. More power would always be nice, but I don't usually find myself wanting.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Didn't thegreyt do a six speed?


 yup. im a 6spd guy...  

awesome lil transmission! the ratio trully is amazing.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Zoolook_ said:


> 4th gear looks like it might squeal a little on the 2010?
> 
> I really like the pull range in 3rd on my 2011 - from 25mph to 75mph it's a really smooth steady acceleration all the way through the revs - perfect for down the ramp onto the highway. More power would always be nice, but I don't usually find myself wanting.


 woulda you mean squeal? 3rd gear is too long even on my 2010. Depending on the on ramp I usually start in 2nd cause 3rd does not always do it in some situations and I am not bone stock. The gap from 2nd to 3rd is already big. I like 3rd to 4th shift as its a small gap and keeps in the engine in its power band better(at those high speeds you want your engine to create max hp) shorter gearing at high speeds is better for acceleration too.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

How would you do a 5th gear swap from a TDI? I do a lot of highway driving and 3-4mpg would be nice


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

icon5585 said:


> How would you do a 5th gear swap from a TDI? I do a lot of highway driving and 3-4mpg would be nice


 http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/5th-gear-swap-VW.htm


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

as an 011 owner, i'm longing for an 10 transmission. The fuel economy is nice, i can hit 36 MPG (measured) with the Carbonio intake. 

However, the 3rd and 4th are to wide, id much prefer the shorter versions.... 

(its a grass is greener issue) :banghead:


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

trickery said:


> as an 011 owner, i'm longing for an 10 transmission. The fuel economy is nice, i can hit 36 MPG (measured) with the Carbonio intake.
> 
> However, the 3rd and 4th are to wide, id much prefer the shorter versions....
> 
> (its a grass is greener issue) :banghead:


 Yes, 2010 owner here. The grass SURE is greener on the other side. The 6 speed side, that is... 


Peter


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

Anile_eight said:


> Thanks Fred, ya, I had an increase of about 3-4 mpg from a .717 TDI 5th at cruise on the highway. If you want to go lower, I probably would only if you plan to have a lot of highway driving. This is great for the city, I really don't have to rev out 4th more then I would normally. I think the lowest RPM I can shift at is around 1500-1600 ish? If you do a lot of highway driving my suggestion is no lower than .700. I would not go any shorter then .717 btw.


 
I'm shopping around for a .717. Firstly where did you buy yours? Also at 75mph how are the revs? Right now with the 08 I'm right at 3000rpm.

Sent with the information provided from an electronic device.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Um... Can someone post transmisison gears/rpm and speed data tables I made??

Just go to my facebook: www.facebook.com/Fred.tamayo
And search on one of the albums... Copy the url and paste it here. 

Right now I'm on my cel... Can't do that here.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Teknojnky said:


> I'm shopping around for a .717. Firstly where did you buy yours? Also at 75mph how are the revs? Right now with the 08 I'm right at 3000rpm.
> 
> Sent with the information provided from an electronic device.


From what I recall last time it is around 2650 ish. I know when I was at 75 I was at 3200. It's around a 500-650 rpm drop

Some good places to look:http://www.advancedautomotion.com/index.php?cPath=69_137&osCsid=6ab6fc45c03b7292e2f4e0d85019953a

http://shopping.boraparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_26_59_61&products_id=326


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anile_eight said:


> From what I recall last time it is around 2650 ish. I know when I was at 75 I was at 3200. It's around a 500-650 rpm drop
> 
> Some good places to look:http://www.advancedautomotion.com/index.php?cPath=69_137&osCsid=6ab6fc45c03b7292e2f4e0d85019953a
> 
> http://shopping.boraparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_26_59_61&products_id=326



bringing this back from the dead, because i'm considering doing the tdi 5th, and am researching.

The numbers doesn't look right, can someone with tdi 5th confirm?


If while with stock gear (0.77) the engine turns at 3200 rpm(and that sounds about right to me, my car revs at 3000 at 70mph), switching to a 0.717 gear ratio is around 7% drop, and that puts rev at 2980, rather than 2650. 
Does this math look right to you guys?

3200 * (0.717/0.77) = 2979

I'd love to rev at 2650 at 75mph. 



Peter


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I had a Mkv Rabbit, and now have a 2011 Golf. You should be able to do the .717 TDI gear on the LEA trans code, but I don't know as if the car will run right unless you stay out of 5th when not on the high way. I will also say that in my Rabbit I got on average 37mpg on a UM 93oct tune, and now on my Mk6 I am 100% stock right now and see 40-41 mpg on the highway. Same commute, same driving habbits, just now on 87oct with a different trans code. I have no complaints with the gearing in the LEA trans and so far it seems better than the Mkv for what I use the car for.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks Kevin. My mk6 is getting no where as good MPG as you, but i probably drive too fast and too aggressively, and the high rev isn't helping.


and it doesn't appaer that the gear ratio posted earlier is correct. Based on the calculator at http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/tire-wheel-gearing-calculator.htm, with the 2010 gearing, it should rev at 2647 at 70mph. Mine definitely revs around 3000 at 70mph in 5th.


Peter


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

gugu1981 said:


> thanks Kevin. My mk6 is getting no where as good MPG as you, but i probably drive too fast and too aggressively, and the high rev isn't helping.
> 
> 
> and it doesn't appaer that the gear ratio posted earlier is correct. Based on the calculator at http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/tire-wheel-gearing-calculator.htm, with the 2010 gearing, it should rev at 2647 at 70mph. Mine definitely revs around 3000 at 70mph in 5th.
> ...


All I can say for a fact is that the 3-4th gear in the Mk6 is more usable than in my old Mk5. I don't have to change gears as much around town like I did in the Mkv, and it seems to pull better stock for stock. Im actually happy with this car how it is and do not plan to do much performance work on it.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some numbers i noted down today, trying to figure out this gearing thing.


Speed RPM1 RMP2
16 3000 (1st) 1700 (2nd)
28 3000 (2nd) 1950 (3rd)
43 3000 (3rd) 2150 (4th)
57 3000 (4th) 2400 (5th)
70 3000 (5th) 



Based on these real world numbers, I was not able to line up the RPM using the gear ratios posted. If i bump the final drive up to 3.7, most of the number lines up, except the 5th gear. The ratio comes out to be around .85. And if that's close to correct, then dropping to 0.717 would drop RPM at 70 mph to around 2500. THAT is in-line with Anile_eight's number of [email protected]

So i guess 0.717 it is then. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Appears my 2011 Golf sits alot lower in the rpm range at 70mph... According to my VIN my transmission code is LEA.


----------



## ZombiePornoMags (Aug 7, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> bringing this back from the dead, because i'm considering doing the tdi 5th, and am researching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea how much a third gear swap from a 2010 into a 2013 would cost? The 2 3 rpm drop is huge, I have to rev it to a bit over 3 to land at 2 in third. And third is so tall at 6000 rpm I’m doing 160kph/100mph. Third gear needs to be shorter. A 6 speed swap can be done for around 1000$ more or less depending . Trying to figure out what to do


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

ZombiePornoMags said:


> Any idea how much a third gear swap from a 2010 into a 2013 would cost? The 2 3 rpm drop is huge, I have to rev it to a bit over 3 to land at 2 in third. And third is so tall at 6000 rpm I’m doing 160kph/100mph. Third gear needs to be shorter. A 6 speed swap can be done for around 1000$ more or less depending . Trying to figure out what to do


Sorry, the last time this thread had any activity was 5 years ago. And I actually swapped over to a 2012 JSW (in my signature) in late 2015, so I stopped pursuing any gear swap topics. You might want to start a new thread to see if you can get more response.

Peter


----------

